# Cajas Decodificadoras Runch.



## PabloDM

Estimados colega , tengo problemas con Cajita Decodificadora Digital de nacionalidad china de marca RUNCH DTT1513 , ella tiene entrada USB  para las memorias externas , este entrada dejo de funcionar y no reconoce las Memorias externas , po lo tanto no puedo actualizar version o reistalar el equipo. Solicitamos informacion como podemos resolver >???


----------



## pandacba

Verificar que en el puerto usb, esten presente 3.3V o5.0V


----------



## francoliranza

Puede ser tambien que las patillas de los contactos del puerto USB tengan un pequeño falso contacto o esten ligeramente sucias, o tambien, esten flojas las soldaduras en la placa del pcb y haya que resoldarlas. Si no son estas las razones por las cuales no reconoce las memorias externas, tendras que flashear o programar el equipo con su firmware original.


----------



## Fusatronica

Lo primero hay que descartar lo que a dicho el Ig. pandacba, pero si hay voltaje presente, no hay falso contacto y al limpiar sus contactos sigue igual, pues hay 2 cosas que se puede hacer y la primera es el error mas común.

1- No reconoce USB porque estos fueron formateados en NTFS
R/ Formatiar en Fat32 y probar.

2- No reconoce por alguna falla extraña.
R/Conectar un  multipuertos al Deco seguido de esto conectar un cargador USB 5V y luego conectar la USB que no reconoce y buala Ingeniero.


----------



## Asu

Me paso lo mismo con otra marca de Decodificador en concreto Azbox, pero este no arrancaba, al no arrancar el procesador no hace la función de activar el/los usb (en mi caso). Cambie algunos condensadores electroliticos y todo quedo solucionado.


----------



## Oscar O

Hola , tengo una cajita Runch que se quedaba en el logo, la programé pero ahora esta muerta no enciende , saben ustedes donde se puede encontrar información acerca de la reparación de estos equipos, saludos


----------



## Asu

Oscar O dijo:


> Hola , tengo una cajita Runch que se quedaba en el logo, la programé pero ahora esta muerta no enciende , saben ustedes donde se puede encontrar información acerca de la reparación de estos equipos, saludos



Depende de tu modelo, de todas maneras mira este manual de actualización RUNCH DTT1900 si no es este tu modelo puedes mirar por google.


----------



## Oscar O

Si este es el modelo pero resulta que hay otra versión de este modelo una V1.2 , pero la cajita por detras solo dice Runch Dtt1900 , busqué otra cajita Runch que tengo en la casa pero por detras dice otro nombre (no dice Runch) y debajo dice DTT1900, pero no tengo el manual y en la pagina de LACETEL ni vienen los manuales, mi duda es que si por una mala programación o sea si le pasé el firmware equivocado puede provocar que esta no encienda, saludos


----------



## Asu

Asi es, por un firmware equivocado o mal programado estos decodificadores no encienden, ya que lo primero que se programa en la memoria flash es el bootloader (archivo de arranque). Me imagino que en la página del proveedor habrá alguna solución y si no lo tendrás que mandar al servicio técnico para su nueva programación.


----------



## Oscar O

Yo tengo un programador es el MiniPro , hoy voy a programar la memoria con el firmware de la Runch DTT1900 V1.2 me parece que lo que sucede es que utilice el de la Runch DTT1900 y no son compatible, es que en la pagina de LACETEL no hay manual para estos modelos y no pude comprobar, despues les cuento si sirvio.


----------



## Asu

Para programar la memoria flash hay que desoldarla de la placa base, tener el archivo necesario, que el programador sea compatible con la memoria y el adaptador necesario. Ya nos contarás.


----------



## Oscar O

Les cuento que programe la memoria con mi programador y no funciona la cajita aun, el firmware que utilice es el que está en la página de Lacetel lo coprobe con una herramienta que brindan en la pagina para ver si el firmware es valido y todo ok ,pero la cajita no enciende, he pensado que la memoria este deñada fisicamente pero es que el programador la reconoce y programa sin errores, creo que debe ser el firmware, saben ustedes donde puedo descargarlo que no sea en la pagina de Lacetel


----------



## Asu

Si programaste la memoria (puedes indicar que memoria es) el decodificador tiene que reconocerte el/los puerto/s usb, serie u otro puerto por donde se actualice el firmware.

1º Si te reconoce dicho/s puerto/s eso indica que tu caja esta viva y necesitas el firmware correspondiente a tu caja y boot.
2º Si por el contrario sigue sin reconocer el/los puerto/s, el boot (archivo) que programaste no es el adecuado para tu caja.

Si es la 1º opción el boot esta bien y necesitas el firmware para tu caja.
Si es la 2º opción programaste el bootloader incorrecto para ti caja.
Si no lo encuentras en ningún lado, mira en la pagina de Lacetel si hay algún enlace para ponerte en contacto con ellos y te puedan facilitar el bootloader y firmware correspondiente a tu caja.

Fotos de la placa, fuente de alimentación etc... en algunos casos son de gran ayuda.
No hay ningún led (testigo) que encienda en el frontal al poner o conectar la fuente de alimentacion?


----------



## Oscar O

La memoria es una 25Q32FV , mi programador como ya le dije es un MiniPro despues le digo el modelo , todo se carga bien el archivo .bin la programación da exitosa , pienso que sea el firmware, voy a contactar con Lacetel a ver si tengo éxito.

No he podido subir las fotos , he tenido problemas con mi PC, este fin de semana me pongo en ello y el lunes las subo, saludos


----------



## error

Las actualizaciones de firmware no sirven para re-programar las memorias porque no tienen el bootloader. Y por supuesto no va ha funcionar, tienes que buscar otro equipo igual y hacer un dump para entonces escribirla a la otra memoria y entonces debe de funcionar.


----------



## Oscar O

Hola, ya la programé , como me habían comentado el firmware de  actualización de la página de Lacetel no sirve para programar con un programador de EEPROM , el firmware que contiene el BootLoader se lleva 4MB o más según el modelo de la cajita y hay que obtenerlo leyéndolo de la memoria EEPROM de una caja digital que funcione o que alguien haya realizado ese trabajo y te lo proporcione, ojo una vez programada cuando la vayan a soldar tiene que quedar bien soldada la EEPROM  porque sino la cajita no enciende se queda muerta.

Seria bueno debido a la escacés de información sobre éste tema hacer un sitio o una sección dentro de ésta misma página para subir estos firmwares y compartir información entre los participantes según las experiencias de cada cual, saludos


----------



## pandacba

Porque no lo subes aquí mismo así queda junto con el tema y será un muy buen aporte


----------



## Oscar O

Aqui les va el firmware de la Runch HD , de eso se trata de ayudarnos.


----------



## reybc91

Oscar O dijo:


> Aqui les va el firmware de la Runch HD , de eso se trata de ayudarnos.


Este es el firmware original del modelo dtt1900? por favor si alguien lo tiene podria facilitarlo. Gracias de antemano, saludos.


----------



## robertyanta83

Oscar O dijo:


> Aqui les va el firmware de la Runch HD , de eso se trata de ayudarnos.


Hola Oscar estas hablando de la RUNCH DTT1900 ? Solo para confirmar que es el mismo modelo pues el post es sobre la DTT1513, gracias de antemano y saludos desde Cuba


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claramente se refiere a Runch *HD*


----------



## yasiel

yo tengo la bios para esa cja decodificadora pero no se como publicarlo el foro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Comprime (zipea) el archivo  y lo adjuntas.

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------



## albella

Sería interesante ver eso de la programación y actualización del firmware, porque yo actualicé mi cajita con lo que sale en la página de lacetel, pero no arregla los defectos de programación que tenía. Hay videos que no los reproduce, porque es DIVx, no XVID, hay versiones de audio que tampoco se oyen, porque son... bueno, ahora no recuerdo. Tampoco ordena los videos como debe ser. Por ejemplo, una serie la ordena del más alto al más bajo, del 10 a 1. Cuando estás viendo el 2 cap y termina, empieza de nuevo el 1, porque es el que está abajo. También, repetidamente se marea y pierde el audio... muchos problemas en esa caja decodificadora


----------



## Fito123

alguien tiene el bootloader (el codigo) de la caja decodificadora Runch, lo necesito para reprogramar la EPROM de mi caja.....saludos y gracias de antemano
alguien tiene el bootloader (el codigo) de la caja decodificadora Runch, lo necesito para reprogramar la EPROM de mi caja.....saludos y gracias de antemano


yasiel dijo:


> yo tengo la bios para esa cja decodificadora pero no se como publicarlo el foro


por casualidad tienes el bios para la eeprom de la Runch dtt1900????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yasiel publicó su ofrecimiento el Oct 17, 2018 y esa fué su única visita.


----------



## albella

Hace un tiempo que bajé esta actualización de la página de Lacetel,, pero ahora me dice que está en construcciónj. Te adjunto el archivo y te recomiendo que cuando actualices, lo hagas con sumo cuidado, porque se puede dañar el equipo
Esta es la explicación del procedimiento


----------



## Fito123

muchas gracias amigo.....!!! pero este es el firmware, yo necesito la programacion de la memeoria de programas, la que permite que la caja inicie y la configuracion de fabrica, etc...la que bootea cuando el micro lo solicita...sin eso, la caja esta muerte y no sirve de nada las actualizaciones de la pagina de lacetel...igual un millon de gracias!!!


----------



## Faustosb

Hola, tengo una Runch 1900,que cuando la enciendo, carga hasta el 50% y se reinicia, sucesivamente , ¿ tendrá solución ?... Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## raudelroque

Faustosb dijo:


> Hola, tengo una Runch 1900,que cuando la enciendo, carga hasta el 50% y se reinicia, sucesivamente , ¿ tendrá solución ?... Gracias por su colaboración.


Saludos Fausto, te digo que en su caso puede tratarse de un problema de comunicación entre el procesador y algunos de los periféricos, ejemplo, el desmodulador, el sintonizador o el control de teclado.... revisa todas las líneas de comunicación (buses). Revisa también el sintonizador, en ocasiones la entrada de agua produce corto en los componentes. Por último si tienes posibilidad dale al PCB un tratamiento con una lavadora de ultrasonidos para remover cualquier resto de soldadura que pueda estar atrapada en lugares poco visibles. Chequea los cuarzos con un osciloscopio o un contador de frecuencia, espero que te sirva.


----------



## michel dj

Hola me hace falta la actualización de la cajita runch dtt 1513 por favor si alguien la tiene podría facilitarmela o decirme la página donde puedo encontrarla para descargarla saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## Fito123

michel dj dijo:


> Hola me hace falta la actualización de la cajita runch dtt 1513 por favor si alguien la tiene podría facilitarmela o decirme la página donde puedo encontrarla para descargarla saludos y gracias por todo.


 LACETEL- Instituto de Investigación y Desarrollo de Telecomunicaciones
saludos!!!


----------



## ELCHUSO

Igualmente yo necesito la actualización de la cajita runch dtt 1513. saludos
En la página de LACETEL retiraron la actualización de la cajita runch dtt 1513. saludos


----------



## yismany

Runch DTT1513 Dump ok probada y trabajando 100% yo lo subo con EZP2010 prueben con lo que tengan
*[Cómo no cumplo la** Norma 2.3 del Foro** me editaron el mensaje] *


----------



## Ilmis

Hola*. M*i cajita se qued*ó* en azul, no termin*ó* de abrir la pantalla*.* *¿Q*u*é* puede ser*?*


----------



## Eduardo Ernesto

Gracias hermanos del foro,muy util la sugerencia de las actualizaciones, me seria util que me enviaran algun otro link que tengan sobre otras actualizaciones de diferentes modelos de cajas, en mi tiempo libre me dedico a  reparar cosas de elctronica, pero en ocasiones esta traba no me lo permite y esto es algo que puedo utilizar para ayudar al arreglo


----------



## todosolo

Yo tuve el mismo problema y fue la pista de d+ abierta la segui busque donde conectaba y solde y el usb me funciona de maravilla


----------



## Eduardo Ernesto

Amigos mios no es lo mismo los ficheros de actualizacion que el contenido del EPROM esos tienen diferente extension y contenido, pero no los encuentro en las paginas ni de lacetel, ni en internet. La forma mas viable es la copia de uno que funcione mediante el equipo que es para esjala y les ahorre tiempo
Estoy busacando bios de diferentes marcas de computadoras s tienen alguna pagina en especifico donde se encuentren  por favor hacermela llegar igual algun lugar o alguien que tenga una base de datos

Oscar necsito saber como acceder al Bios de la KONKA no a la actualizacion sino al bios original asi como el que afreces de la RUNCH .Gracias de ante mano


----------



## alsven

Saludos a todos, tengo una cajita RUNCH DTT1513 que toda la información de las memorias me las ordena de forma inversa, por lo tanto me impide reproducir de manera contínua las series películas y demás..., sé que no es un problema electrónico pero si alguien tiene experiencia fuese ideal q me ayudase, gracias!!!!     PD: he revisado menú, botones, en busca de posible configuración pero nada..


----------



## Runiel




----------



## DOSMETROS

Marca y modelo , o debemos adivinarlo ¿?


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Marca y modelo , o debemos adivinarlo ¿?



A ver, yo quiero probar XD, pinta ser una RUNCH DTT1900 V .


----------



## Alejcuevas

Hola a todos*. T*engo una cajita Runch 1513 q*ue* no enciende*,* pues en la entrada de corriente se me cae  el voltaje*.*
*¿A*lguien puede ayudarme con eso*?* Saludos*.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

No será la fuente ?


----------



## Alejcuevas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será la fuente ?


 
Lo q*ue* pasa q*ue* no tengo el diagrama y es por ello q*ue* se me hace difícil. Alguien me lo puede enviar


----------



## lanier

yasiel dijo:


> yo tengo la bios para esa cja decodificadora pero no se como publicarlo el foro


para subirlos tienes que darle adjuntar archivos


lanier dijo:


> para subirlos tienes que darle adjuntar archivos


tienes que compactarlo en archivo.rar.


----------



## Kbayin

Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo una caja Runch 1900 y quisiera que transmitiera la imagen de la mejor manera a mi TV Qled 4k de Samsung. Alguna configuración o truco que me recomienden? De antemano Gracias.


----------



## Qbanito

Runch DTT1900 V1.2 , buenos días colegas, tengo éste modelo y en el display me sale la palabra boot y no hace mas nada, agradecería toda la ayuda posible.


----------



## Omar T

Hola. a todos los foristas que tengan cajas decodificadoras Runch y les de el error BOOT. deben de reprogramar la epron de ésta con una copia que funcione bien. y ésto solo se puede hacer  con un programador de eprom (TL866) o con uno que soporte eprom de 4 Mb.


----------



## Omar T

Hola, necesito el firmware de la caja decodificadora Soyea mod. HDP110D para programar con minipro, los que he descargado de los sitios, no sirven para ésta via de programación.
Saludos.


----------



## Felix L.J

Hola amigos tengo una RUNCH  DTT1900 y cuando estoy viendo peliculas o series se queda en mudo y a los pocos segundos vuelve y tambien se esta congelando y se reinicia automatiamente esto sucede tambien cuando veo television fundamnetalmente  me podrian ayudar


----------



## Omar T

Hola Felix.
en mi opinion el problema no es de sofware. Su cajita tiene algun desperfecto que puede ser en el chip del audio o en el procesador del equipo y te provoca estos defectos. tambien puede tener algun componente (condensador, resistor, diodo, ect.) en mal estado o la soldadura de estos.


----------



## leomobilego

Oscar O dijo:


> Aqui les va el firmware de la Runch HD , de eso se trata de ayudarnos.


Salioooo a Fuuuuuulllllll con esa programacion 
las dos que tenia salieron una era V1.0 y salio tambien
salu2...     y muchisimas graciasss
yo esa no la tenia tengo algunas otras por si les hacen falta


----------



## ibrahim 92

*H*ola*,* mi cajita marca *R*unch modelo dtt 1900 la enciendo y no hace nada*,* se queda en la pantalla azul del logotipo y no me deja actualizar ni nada*,* si alguien pudiera ayudarme *?*


----------



## Omar T

hola. aquí el firmware de la DTT1513 para reprogramar con programador no por usb.


----------



## Ramyk

Hola tengo una cajita Runch DTT1900 que cuando escaneo los canales no los coge, y  ya la actualice. Que puede ser eso?


----------



## error

O sea que no muestrta nada en la lista de canales ?


----------



## adiazv777

Alguien tiene una actualizacion para la Runch dttt 1513

Tengo la Runch Dtt1513 ve los canales HD pero dice que no soporta la resolucion existe alguna solucion


----------



## Pedro Duran Lopez

adiazv777 dijo:


> Alguien tiene una actualización para la Runch dttt 1513
> 
> Tengo la Runch Dtt1513 ve los canales HD pero dice que no soporta la resolución existe alguna solución



Eso no tiene solucion, esta cajita no es HD


----------



## Reinier8503

Por Favor, alguien pudiera facilitar el firmware para Runch DTT1513 a  nivel de hardware ?


Fito123 dijo:


> alguien tiene el bootloader (el codigo) de la caja decodificadora Runch, lo necesito para reprogramar la EPROM de mi caja.....saludos y gracias de antemano
> alguien tiene el bootloader (el codigo) de la caja decodificadora Runch, lo necesito para reprogramar la EPROM de mi caja.....saludos y gracias de antemano
> 
> por casualidad tienes el bios para la eeprom de la Runch dtt1900????



Aquí amigo te envio la el firmware, espero te funciones bien.


----------



## Milita

Omar T dijo:


> Hola. a todos los foristas que tengan cajas decodificadoras Runch y les de el error BOOT. deben de reprogramar la epron de ésta con una copia que funcione bien. y ésto solo se puede hacer  con un programador de eprom (TL866) o con uno que soporte eprom de 4 Mb.



Alguien ha hecho esto para que me indique ?


----------



## rolandocesar

Hola*,* amigos*. N*ecesito un esquema o diagrama de voltajes de la caja decodificadora runch dtt1513, pues tengo una que enciende, pone boot, luego pone dl y luego pone bl en la pantalla de 7 segmentos y eso lo hace sucesivamente pero no sale de *ahí.
Y*a reprogram*é* la EEPROM pero contin*ú*a igual*,* sospecho que haya problema con alguno de los periféricos pero me resulta difícil diagnostica*r* sin tener una guía*.
S*aludos y gracias de ante mano*.*


----------



## Juliocor

rolandocesar dijo:


> Hola*,* amigos*. N*ecesito un esquema o diagrama de voltajes de la caja decodificadora runch dtt1513, pues tengo una que enciende, pone boot, luego pone dl y luego pone bl en la pantalla de 7 segmentos y eso lo hace sucesivamente pero no sale de *ahí.
> Y*a reprogram*é* la EEPROM pero contin*ú*a igual*,* sospecho que haya problema con alguno de los periféricos pero me resulta difícil diagnostica*r* sin tener una guía*.
> S*aludos y gracias de ante mano*.*


Me sucede lo mismo si lo solucionas me avisas como.


----------



## lazarobeltran@nauta.

Oscar O dijo:


> Yo tengo un programador es el MiniPro , hoy voy a programar la memoria con el firmware de la Runch DTT1900 V1.2 me parece que lo que sucede es que utilice el de la Runch DTT1900 y no son compatible, es que en la pagina de LACETEL no hay manual para estos modelos y no pude comprobar, despues les cuento si sirvio.



Buenas tardes, yo tengo una  *R*unch v1.2* ,* me podría decir el archivo bin q*ue* necesito y el procedimiento? Ya *h*e probado con todo y nada me funcionó.


----------



## Yoandra

lazarobeltran@nauta. dijo:


> Buenas tardes, yo tengo una  *R*unch v1.2* ,* me podría decir el archivo bin q*ue* necesito y el procedimiento? Ya *h*e probado con todo y nada me funcionó.


Buena noche. Por favor has conseguido el .bin parah tu caja decodificadora Runch, tengo una se queda en el Boot y no encuentro actualización para ella. Gracias de antemano


----------



## RLC*148

Estoy en la misma situación con la Runch DTT 1900 V 1.2. Necesito aunque sea el mapa de voltajes......Gracias


----------



## Axel31

En esta página está el firmware de la tuya, pero avisan que no están seguros si es la V 1.1 o la 1.2.
Te adjunto el archivo. Asegúrate de qué versión es.





						DESCARGA – Firmwares y DUMPS de Cajitas TV STB |
					






					doctorbios.cubava.cu
				








						Ayuda con las Descargas |
					






					doctorbios.cubava.cu
				



Saludos.


----------



## Axel31

He encontrado una página web de cuba, que venden los decodificadores, además de publicar *una actualizacion* del firmware para decos y tv. Enlace de la web:





						LACETEL
					






					www.lacetel.cu
				



El archivo que tienes que usar para cargar el firmware es este otro que hay en el foro, esta probado que funciona y pesa 4 MB.
*Usa ese para reprogramar. Es la que pone probada.*
Leete este hilo:





						Cajas decodificadoras Gelect HD-HL1209 , HD-AA1604 y otras.
					

Hola, tengo problemas con mi cajita decodificadora, la misma inicia solamente hasta llegar a poner el logotipo o marca (GELECT) en la pantalla, en este punto se bloquea y solo e apaga desinstalandole la entrada de la alimentacion. ¿Existe alguna manera de resolver este problema?. GRACIAS y SALUDOS.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Tu archivo es de ese mismo hilo, concretamente el del post numero 144:





						Cajas decodificadoras Gelect HD-HL1209 , HD-AA1604 y otras.
					

Buenas. ¿Alguien podría facilitarme el dump de una soyea hdp160?




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




El que publica la web de lacetel pesa 2,78 MB, y *No Sirve para reprogramar*, sólo es una actualización.
Tienes que comprobar antes de nada, el archivo  de firmware, con el programa WinMD5.
Saludos.


----------

